# Twitching. This normal?



## Stephanie76 (Nov 2, 2009)

Hi there!

This is a friend's hog and she was able to get this video of her doing the twitching-action.






Has anyone ever seen this before? Any suggestions?

According to my friend, the owner, she is eating and behaving normally except for this "twitching".


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2011)

Seems normal to me the hedgie is just a bit defensive perhaps nervous but well handled and twitching her visor, maybe even stretching it a little


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

She looks perfectly calm and relaxed so is odd that she is flexing her head quills. Watch her closely and she is grimacing as her forehead quills flex. Also, she is not lowering her visor down as she would be doing if she were nervous. It's almost a sideways flexing. 

It is not what I would consider normal. There may be something that is irritating her. First thing that comes to mind is maybe something in her ears. Is this a new behaviour? Can she be distracted and stop doing it? For instance, if you wiggle fingers in front of her face, what does she do? I'd watch her and see if she continues to do it and if so, I'd probably take her for a vet check.


----------



## Hissy-Fit-Hazel (Jul 15, 2011)

the gal just uploaded this FALL video 6 days ago it says on her you tube videos...

http://www.youtube.com/user/Existantia#p/u/4/phr_7KaIz08

doesn't happen to be the same hedgie is it? If it is and that is a new behaviour I would be getting her into the vet pronto. She hit that floor hard!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

sigh! I am so computer illiterate. I never would have thought to look at other videos by her. 

I couldn't get the one falling off the bed to work but did look at the other ones and she is not doing it in any of the others. I agree, a vet visit, especially if this started after a fall.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

That was a hard fall  I agree a Vet visit is in order.


----------



## shawnwk1 (Jul 8, 2011)

holy cow BAM!!!!! I TOTALLY AGREE!!!! that had to hurt poor baby hit hard.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2011)

Lot of concern between that fall and a few other things on this hedgie, vet visit is a must


----------



## Hissy-Fit-Hazel (Jul 15, 2011)

I was stunned actually to see that video...I would be so embarassed at my stupidity that personally I would not upload a video like that unless it was for some educational purpose on what NOT to do.

Just watching that in conjuction with the McDonalds chicken nuggets eating and corn eating...makes a very fine case for NOT learning about Hedgehogs via you tube lol. Thank goodness for HHC!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

TWCOGAR said:


> Lot of concern between that fall and a few other things on this hedgie, vet visit is a must


Didn't you say a few posts ago that it was normal?



> Seems normal to me the hedgie is just a bit defensive perhaps nervous but well handled and twitching her visor, maybe even stretching it a little


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2011)

Nancy said:


> TWCOGAR said:
> 
> 
> > Lot of concern between that fall and a few other things on this hedgie, vet visit is a must
> ...


I watched the other videos after reading some of the other posts and viewing other videos I realized my opinion was wrong and changed it.

I have seen my girl Feral do something similar and from my observations when a hedgehog begins to get defensive with its visor it parts it sideways first and then pulls it downward, hence why I felt it can be normal if a unique quirk. I figured it was just the first motion with a visor defense, I am sorry if I offended anyone by changing my statement after seeing more information on this hedgehog.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

When you don't know for sure it's best to leave the post for someone else who does. Their are MANY members here that can help so please don't feel like the Lone Ranger and think you have to answer every single post made.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Looking at just the first video...that is not normal in any way. I have never seen a hedgehog behave that way. When something is new and begins suddenly its usually a sign of a problem. Please take your hedgie to the vet asap. 

Please, everyone, be careful giving advice on health matters if you're not 100% sure, no advice is better than bad advice. Even if there hasn't been any responce its best to say nothing than say something that could be detrimental to a hedgies health.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

I saw a similar twitch in a hedgehog earlier this year. It was a pain response to a severe inner ear infection. If this is a new behavior, it is one worth talking to a vet about.


----------



## Hissy-Fit-Hazel (Jul 15, 2011)

Are you people kidding me? TWCOGAR's response could be very well have been valid. A hedgie may respond in all kinds of weirdness to some smell or other something the video peeps were doing that would never be seen. They are odd creatures and no 2 alike. Many never even raise quills they are so tame. Nancy herself posted she looked calm and relaxed but it was "odd" but possibly an irritation. 

But cause he was not exactly right he should not respond? REALLY? 

I'm new...and didn't know what to make of it. But I did take the time to look at her other videos and post the fall video. Would ya'll experienced peeps have caught that? Am I 100% sure that is the same hedgie in the video?....NOPE but frankly I would rather speak up then not. 

The members of this forum are obviously here because they want to participate, learn and help others. I don't find there are too many here that are "just fell off the turnip truck" types. 

If members don't realize that this is a public forum with varied opinions, levels of experience, crappy opinions, great opinions AND NONE A VETERINARY opinion.....then they possibly need a freaking reality check not the responders.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Lets stick on topic and not turn this person's thread into a different conversation.


----------



## Stephanie76 (Nov 2, 2009)

Thank you all for your replies... 

I know that you all care about our little hogs just as much as the next person, but I did not intend this to become a "bash on X owner" thread because she clearly does love her hog. 

What I did intend with this thread was to get some helpful advice (whether it included saying something about the fall or not - as it could be potentially related, and therefore going under the classification of "helpful"). 

We are not dealing with someone who neglects or disrespects this animal. Some of you commented on how well-handled she is.. She absolutely loves her girl.. So if we could just keep that in mind.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Hi Stephanie, we aren't trying to "bash" or put down your friend. The general consensus seems to be that if this is something new, especially if it started after the fall, that your friend's hedgie needs to see a vet. Falls can cause things like pinched nerves, or even a brain bleed which could show in that type of twitching.

Alot of us have had hedgies take a fall, we're not saying she's a bad owner or neglectful because of it, it happens. 

Thanks
Nicole


----------



## shawnwk1 (Jul 8, 2011)

i do hope the little one is okay and hopefully she will get her checked out it really is a good idea after such a hard fall as these little guys can get internal bleeding from such falls very easily. please keep us updated.


----------



## Stephanie76 (Nov 2, 2009)

Thanks Nikki - and the rest. There are many informative posts and I hope that this all will work out for her and her hog. 

I posted this originally because I was curious as it looked quite neurological to me, but I am no expert, so I would see what you all thought. 

Thank you all again.


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

I hope this hog is alright and the owner takes it in for a checkup. I agree with you - it does look like a neuro thing (it kind of reminds me of a Parkinson's twitch?) and with a hard fall, it is definitely a possibility that hedgie bumped its head.

Will you keep us updated? We all worry so much over troubled hedgies and it's nice when we find out that a quilled one is OK.


----------



## Mushaboom (Jun 23, 2011)

Hissy-Fit-Hazel said:


> Are you people kidding me? TWCOGAR's response could be very well have been valid. A hedgie may respond in all kinds of weirdness to some smell or other something the video peeps were doing that would never be seen. They are odd creatures and no 2 alike. Many never even raise quills they are so tame. Nancy herself posted she looked calm and relaxed but it was "odd" but possibly an irritation.
> 
> But cause he was not exactly right he should not respond? REALLY?
> 
> ...


This. A thousand times, this. Most of the time TWCOGAR is extremely helpful, and did not deserve to be ganged up on in this thread. People make mistakes and initial thoughts are not always right. Deal with it. He cleared it up anyway.

Back on topic, I agree with everyone else who suggests to take this hedgie to the vet. First time through the video it looked to me like the poor girl was in some kind of pain or discomfort. And please keep us updated on this hedgie.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

OK folks I asked nicely before. I'm tired of the number of private messages and emails that this thread is generating for me. I've had several complaints that I'm not doing anything. So here I am in my administrative role per request of multiple members.

STOP WITH THE OFF TOPIC COMMENTARY IN THIS THREAD. I do not want to see any additional posts on this thread that are not in relation to the original topic or otherwise helpful to this hedgehog or its owner. Any that are off topic will be deleted in its entirety. Sorry if you don't like this. This message is directed at no particular individual and is being made (as stated already) due to the large number of messages I have received since last night. Lets try to get back on topic and help this hedgehog out.

To the original poster. This thread was a good topic, and its one which I was hoping to see more ideas of what could be going on. As I stated earlier I have seen a similar twitch, but it was caused by a pain response. I'd love to hear what a veterinarian thinks about it, as it could very well be something completely different.


----------



## Stephanie76 (Nov 2, 2009)

I will definitely do my best to keep everyone posted. All I really have to go by is what I see on my Facebook. Not sure if she will reply to my questions since I took it upon myself to post this and maybe overstepped a boundary. 

From pictures I have seen recently uploaded, she seems to be still full of energy. 

Thanks again everyone!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I hope she will take her to the vet. It could be something like an ear infection as Kalandra mentioned, or a bad tooth, mites or even something as simple as a build up of ear wax. Then on the other side, it could be something neurological. 

I hope you can continue to find out.


----------



## AnimeLoverAly (Oct 17, 2017)

Hey I've been noticing this morning and last night my little hedgie was doing this weird twitch thing. Can someone tell me if its normal? 
I'm trying to attack a video but it won't let me. She seems to be shaking and the two tuffs of quills in front of her forehead are twitching.


----------

